# [INNY] Szukam dobrego distro livecd

## rzabcio

Witam!

Temat spoza zakresu Gentoo lecz pewnie szanowni koledzy mieli do czynienia z dystrybucjami LiveCD.

Chodzi o to, że mam komputer, w którym padl dysk twrdy. Tymczasowo nie stać mnie na kupienie nowego (czy też używanego), zresztą nie mam takiej potrzeby. Chcialbym jednak uruchomić go w podstawowych funkcjach - tymbardziej, ze ma dostep do Ethernetu setki wiec szkoda by sie marnowal. Czy móglby ktoś polecić mi jakieś distro, które nie wymaga dysku twardego, a które mialoby przeglądarkę (najlepiej z pluginem javy), gadu-gadu (tzn. coś co obsluguje ten protokól) i być może jakiś programik do radia internetowego? Z trybem graficznym oczywiście (glownie dla dziewczyny  :Smile: ).

Z góry dziękuję!  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Polecam topik Plusiaczek który może akuratnie przypadnie ci najlepiej do gustu. Jednak najbardziej uniwersalny chyba będzie knoppix ale czy spełni oczekiwania? Hmm...

----------

## rzabcio

Plusiaczek to faktycznie ciekawa sprawa!  :Smile: 

Wlasnie gdzieś przeczytalem, że możliwe jest zainstalowanie niektórych dystrybucji livecd na pendrivie (albo samej konfiguracji). Czy mozliwe jest to z np. z Knoppixem, albo z jakimś innym distro?

----------

## Riklaunim

na pendrive to raczej te mniejsze - slax, puppy, dsl

----------

## rzabcio

Wlaśnie dotarlem do Slaxa. Wygląda to bardzo interesująco! Na zachodzie jest bardzo pozytywnie oceniana. Wszystkim ciekawym polecam zajrzec tu: http://slax.linux-live.org/?lang=pl.

----------

## BeteNoire

No tak... zachód ma wszystko co dobre... A Slaxa zrobił Czech. 

Slax jest ok, bo działa (slackware - because it works), czego nie można powiedzieć o innym livecd bazowanym na Slacku - GoblinX (ten to przerost formy nad treścią...) No i można do niego w prosty sposób dodawać własne programy w postaci modułów. 

Możesz spróbować NavynOSa - zrobiony przez Polaka.

Poza tym jest jeszcze livedvd RR4, z obsługą Reiser4.

Osobiście lubię małe, lecz funkcjonalne płytki. Do podstawowych rzeczy wystarcza mi Systemrescuecd (zrobiony przez Francuza - to już zachód   :Twisted Evil:  )

Ale bywa, że skorzystam z Knoppixa, który niestety jest gorszy z edycji na edycję :/

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki za treściwego posta BetaNoire ale widzisz, kluczową sprawą jest tutaj brak dysku... Finalnie i tak wrucę tam naszego kochanego Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marcin81

Jest prłytka livecd z gnome 2.10 i graficzną instalką gentoo (wybiera się stage, flagi use i środowisko graficzne itp.) - nie wiem czy spełni twoje oczekiwania.

----------

## psycepa

 *Marcin81 wrote:*   

> Jest prłytka livecd z gnome 2.10 i graficzną instalką gentoo (wybiera się stage, flagi use i środowisko graficzne itp.) - nie wiem czy spełni twoje oczekiwania.

 

hint: brak dysku  :Wink: 

----------

## madman

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> Temat spoza zakresu Gentoo lecz pewnie szanowni koledzy mieli do czynienia z dystrybucjami LiveCD.
> 
> Chodzi o to, że mam komputer, w którym padl dysk twrdy. Tymczasowo nie stać mnie na kupienie nowego (czy też używanego), zresztą nie mam takiej potrzeby. Chcialbym jednak uruchomić go w podstawowych funkcjach - tymbardziej, ze ma dostep do Ethernetu setki wiec szkoda by sie marnowal. Czy móglby ktoś polecić mi jakieś distro, które nie wymaga dysku twardego, a które mialoby przeglądarkę (najlepiej z pluginem javy), gadu-gadu (tzn. coś co obsluguje ten protokól) i być może jakiś programik do radia internetowego? Z trybem graficznym oczywiście (glownie dla dziewczyny ).
> ...

 

skoro masz Ethernet to moze zamiast uzywac live cd, latwiej bedzie ladowac system przez siec wlasnie?

----------

## mbar

to jest dobre http://www.lxnaydesign.net/

----------

## rzabcio

madman

Też się nad tym zastanawialem tylko muszę przyznać nie za bardzo się na tym znam... Skąd ladować taki system? Jestem wewnątrz sieci akademickiej więc transfer wewnątrz dochodzi do 10MiB/s jednak wnioskuję, że ktoś musialby mieć taki system a z tym klopot... Mimo wszystko kroluje XP.  :Wink: 

mbar

Między innymi czegoś takiego szukalem.  :Smile:  Tzn. jedna opcja to jakieś male distro bym mogl wgrać na swoją Sanse 512 MiB a druga to zmaksymalizowana wersja na DVD. A na tej stronce widzialem wyraźnie "[...] or even without a Hard Disk."

----------

## rasheed

Aż mnie dziwi, że nikt nie wspomniał o Ubuntu

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## BeteNoire

A mnie nie dziwi. W temacie jest "dobrego distro livecd".   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rzabcio

Nie znam Ubuntu.  :Smile: 

Ale za to przetlumaczę lepiej: "dobrego" - prostego, latwego, takiego w sam raz dla dziewczyny.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeśli dziewczyna jest w stanie zaakceptować 10-15 minut uruchamiania livecd od boot do środowiska Gnome... to owszem, Ubuntu może jej się spodobać   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rasheed

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A mnie nie dziwi. W temacie jest "dobrego distro livecd".  

 

Hm, IMO Ubuntu to świetny system, livecd też całkiem niezłe (tyle, że długo się uruchamia).

----------

## endel

Slax to dobry wybor. A co do pendrive, polecam flashlinuxa - nawet gdybys mial problemy z uruchomieniem komputera z pendrive (niektore biosy maja z tym  problem) mozna bootowac Flashlinuxa z cd i w Grubie wybrac uruchomienie z pendrive. Flashlinux tez dobrze sie sprawdza jako zwykle Livecd (odpalone z CD) - jest bardzo szybki, ma wszystko co potrzeba, no i oparty na Gentoo.

----------

## rzabcio

Ostatecznie zdecydowalem się na Knoppixa. Nie wymaga twardego dysku, jest prosciutki, dość szybki, ma sporo programów latwy w konfiguracji - a to, wiadomo też bylo ważne.  :Smile:  Wersja 4.0.2 posiada wszystko czego potrzebowalem: przeglądarkę z Javą, XMMSa... Jedyna wada to GAIM, który choć posiada obslugę protokolu gadu-gadu to jest ona mizerna. Skorzystalem z http://alan.umcs.lublin.pl/~mslusarz/kadu/knoppix/ i Kadu zainstalowal się elegancko w ramdisku.

Flashlinuxem albo SAXem na pewno jeszcze się zainteresuję bo wydaje mi się, że fajnie troszkę zaszpanować wlasnym linuxem gdziekolwiek się jest.  :Wink: 

----------

## arach

Ostatnio jak potrzebowalem livecd to uzylem FreeSBIE (livecd bazujace na freebsd), przypadlo mi do gustu nawet  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Fajne jest, niestety trąci myszką  :Sad:  Ostatnie wydanie jest sprzed roku...

----------

## noobah

Ja tam polecam SLAXa, nieraz mi d@#$ uratował. Jest w miare szybki, ze środowiskiem graficznym, automagicznie podmontowuje dyski (ale u ciebie nie ma czego montować :twisted: ).

----------

## yoshi314

jest jeszcze kanotix - taki knoppix z poprawiona detekcja sprzetu i wieksza iloscia sterownikow

----------

